# New tires on the Cruze



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

So I decided to do a little uprade and put some new tires on the cruze, they're General G-Max AS-03 245/40ZR18 on 18x8 Sparco Assetto Gara wheels.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

How many miles on your original tires, not very much is my guess. Been this way for the last 60 years with new vehicles, putting on second rate tires. 

Would last longer with double wishbone suspension, single control rod causes the tire to move in and out causing a additional wear, every time you hit a bump. Suppose to spread this wear by constantly rotating them. Does save a couple of bucks in the short term, but pay dearly for it in the long run.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Man that looks sweet. Nice combination of white car and the color of the wheels. Personally I've had very good luck with General tires overall and one car we have is on the 3rd set in a row. (There are 276,000 miles on the car)


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

NickD said:


> How many miles on your original tires, not very much is my guess. Been this way for the last 60 years with new vehicles, putting on second rate tires.
> 
> Would last longer with double wishbone suspension, single control rod causes the tire to move in and out causing a additional wear, every time you hit a bump. Suppose to spread this wear by constantly rotating them. Does save a couple of bucks in the short term, but pay dearly for it in the long run.


I didn't have many miles on the tires that were on the Cruze, but they were Capitol Sport UHP tires that the dealer installed when it went on the lot forsale.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, in my dirt poor days, could stop in at full service gas station and pick up a used tire for a couple of bucks, but blowouts were quite common. Could say I am lucky to be alive.

Little more particular now and insist on good tires, but now faced with new problems since the law now is ABS, traction, and stability control. If one tire goes, have to replace all four for equality. Could get by with just two, but then can't rotate them.

Really doubt all this BS they are saying about the safety aspects of ABS, driving on this crap, if you have to hit the brakes that hard to activate the ABS, you are driving too fast. Also the pulse rate on the Cruze is terrible, sounds like the front end is falling apart. 

But is great for the tire manufacturers, get to sell a lot more tires, wonder what it cost them to bribe congress. Paid some idiot Stanford professor to say ABS was 14 % safer.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

NickD said:


> Ha, in my dirt poor days, could stop in at full service gas station and pick up a used tire for a couple of bucks, but blowouts were quite common. Could say I am lucky to be alive.
> 
> Little more particular now and insist on good tires, but now faced with new problems since the law now is ABS, traction, and stability control. If one tire goes, have to replace all four for equality. Could get by with just two, but then can't rotate them.
> 
> ...


**** dude, I have no idea what you are saying. It all comes across like rambling gibberish.


----------

